# Dave Meltzer Says Major UFC Name Thinking About Career in the WWE



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/1...or-ufc-name-thinking-about-career-in-the-wwe?



> The management for a fairly major UFC name, and maybe one of the last people you’d expect, has sent feelers about going to WWE when his contract expires. It’s not someone who would be high on anyone’s list of stars you’d ever expect to do it, and my advice would not be to go in that direction since he’s got no experience at all with pro wrestling.


Naaaa... I cant believe it.

But in the name of stupidity, I'm going with Randy Couture.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/1...or-ufc-name-thinking-about-career-in-the-wwe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quinton Jackson or Tito?


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Tito would be my guess. He would suck tho. Rampage would be awesome in wrestling.

Edit: oh shit i just read the post properly and the part about it not being someone you'd expect. Scratch my pick then.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going with GSP, just the no pro-wresting experience leans me towards GSP.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/1...or-ufc-name-thinking-about-career-in-the-wwe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please God....NO


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's clearly Lyoto Machida.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

So it's not Rampage... I say Cheick Kongo.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Chuck...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I am going with GSP, just the no pro-wresting experience leans me towards GSP.


Why on earth would Georges St. Pierre even consider a move to the WWE? It says no Pro Wrestling experience, not no College wrestling experience. It's clearly not him, it just wouldn't work. GSP doesn't have the type of character that'd work in the WWE. My money'd be on someone like Koscheck. It's not Tito, as he has already done some stuff with TNA, so that rules him out. Could be Chael Sonnen I guess, he'd be awesome in Pro Wrestling, just for his Mic ability.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I can see it already it'll be...

BJ Penn vs. Randy Orton for the WWE Championship in next wrestlemania. It would be Penn's 7th unearned title shot in a row!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's clearly Lyoto Machida.


I lol'd rather a lot.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tito following in Ken Shamrocks footsteps. Ironic...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Please God....NO


You'd be watching Wrestlemania Oldfan don't lie


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i could clearly see rampage being great in the wwe. but someone unexpected... hummm i'd say frank mir


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmm, I call BS.

For discussion sakes though, its a real fighter that wants to become a fake fighter.
So, either he isn't a very good real fighter or he is too old to be relevant in MMA. 

First two names that popped in my head were Tito, because he's irrelevant and Rampage because he would probably be great in the WWE. I doubt Rampage would do it though, he's far too lazy to keep up with the busy schedule that the WWE fighters have to put up with. That is all.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Both those names are wrong then. I seriously doubt Rampage would do it, and Tito already has Pro Wrestling experience. It's not one of those 2.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> You'd be watching Wrestlemania Oldfan don't lie


for the first time since the 70s:thumbsup:

*WAR WAHOO MCDANIALS!!*


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

My pick would have been Tito (I didn't know he'd done stuff with TNA)...

I agree Chael would be great at the talking trash part...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Aint WWE guys all like 6.5 foot and 380 pounds of swollen, over tanned, Roid-kebab?


----------



## xtremefan (Aug 13, 2010)

I tell you who would be perfect, Cheal Sonnen, he already does steroids and can talk trash with the best of them.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> for the first time since the 70s:thumbsup:
> 
> *WAR WAHOO MCDANIALS!!*


Nothing says hard ass like a headress and a leotard. He sorta looks like Superfly Snucca:thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Aint WWE guys all like 6.5 foot and 380 pounds of swollen, over tanned, Roid-kebab?


Indeed. So, give Shane Carwin a tan, and if the UFC hype is anything to go by, he fits the description perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Chael Sonnen! Who better???


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan Hardy?! :thumb02:




_That was a joke._


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Nate Diaz joins up with Nick for a tag team ladder match against the Hardy boys


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

My first thought was Rampage. But maybe that is too obvious.

Chuck? BJ? Kongo?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> I can see it already it'll be...
> 
> BJ Penn vs. Randy Orton for the WWE Championship in next wrestlemania. It would be Penn's 7th unearned title shot in a row!


Huge Penn fan, but I LOL'd.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Dan Hardy?! :thumb02:



Ha! You know they'd run a Kane style storyline of the long lost adopted brother from England, back for revenge on the Hardy brothers. 

My guess has to be Chuck. I love him to bits, but I think he'd do it for the phat pay. He has no problem with the schedule either.

God, I hope not


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

The only 2 fighters i see who could probably transistion well into WWE would be Rampage or Sonnen. Hardy can speak well enough to do promos but he is too small i think for WWE to want him. I think Pat Barry might be pretty funny in the WWE as well.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

My vote is its Chuck. His fighting career is completely over, and he'd work perfectly running around with his hands apart, snarling like he does after a win. it's chuck!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

For some reason I really don't see Chuck doing well in the WWE...
Like he clearly wouldn't belong...IMHO of course


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably GSP. Remember him saying he wanted to do pro wrestling after his MMA career.


----------



## ahartleyvu (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd guess Chuck, Couture, Rampage, or Tito... all previously mentioned.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Definitely going with Rampage. His desire to get paid is bigger than his desire to fight. With his Pride FC walk-ins and howling he'll do better where the fights are fixed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its obviously not Randy or Chuck and the article said the person is not a superstar in the UFC so that bounces about 70% of the guess's...

Im going with Crocop lol.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Rampage.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Roy Nelson, Ben Rothwell


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

It has to be a heavyweight. Every WWE superstar weighs well over 200 lbs, at the lowest probably between 220-240 lbs. 

Randy Couture seems like the best bet, maybe even Roy Nelson.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Arianny.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Anderson Silva


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE is garbage hopefully it's nobody.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jon Fitch....he'll finally figure out a way to finish a match.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Jon Fitch....he'll finally figure out a way to finish a match.


ridiculously funny way to go with this.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Gonzaga or most likely chael(i really hope not) seeing as he was actually going to be a professional wrestler.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

If it was Anderson Silva i would LMAO because seeing him do his funky dances would be hilarious.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I would have said Brock or Quinton but they are to obvious and its someone we wont expect then im going with.....

( Has to be a LHW or HW Non of the WWE guys are smaller than that)

Lyoto Machida , since his dad said he wants to retire and he has a gimmick of the Karate Kid/samurai warrior 

Frank Mir or Cro Cop.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

actually WWE has had many smaller wrestlers nowadays, they arent all ultimate warrior anymore

look at guys like john morrison, kofi kingston, daniel bryan, the miz, wade barett, justin gabriel, dolph ziggler, evan bourne, edge, jericho, r-truth, cody rhodes, alberto del rio...they arent much bigger than your average MW os it could really be any1 from WW-HW really...bulked up WWs like thiago alves/daley...hell kos could be a WWE wrestler nowadays


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

heath herring


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Obviously it'll be Kongo. He can be new Goldust, he is already performing his finisher in ufc 1-3 times a fight, yet in WWE he would actually get paid for it! ^^


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Aint WWE guys all like 6.5 foot and 380 pounds of swollen, over tanned, Roid-kebab?


That's about as likely as Randy Couture being 6'2.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

It's clearly Fedor


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I hear it's *Kenny Florian*....He'll finally get to beat a wrestler.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I hear it's *Kenny Florian*....He'll finally get to beat a wrestler.


http://download.lardlad.com/sounds/season8/canine6.mp3


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> Obviously it'll be Kongo. He can be new Goldust, he is already performing his finisher in ufc 1-3 times a fight, yet in WWE he would actually get paid for it! ^^


I LOLed hard at this.

I think it might be Chael tho, coz if he gets suspended for steroids he'll be out for a year. That gives him a good year in wrestling.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> actually WWE has had many smaller wrestlers nowadays, they arent all ultimate warrior anymore
> 
> look at guys like john morrison, kofi kingston, daniel bryan, the miz, wade barett, justin gabriel, dolph ziggler, evan bourne, edge, jericho, r-truth, cody rhodes, alberto del rio...they arent much bigger than your average MW os it could really be any1 from WW-HW really...bulked up WWs like thiago alves/daley...hell kos could be a WWE wrestler nowadays


every guy above you mentioned are 200+ Alberto del rio is huge and so is barrett


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> every guy above you mentioned are 200+


So are most of the UFC middleweights between fights. Whoever this person is they won't have to cut. Most LHW walks around at 230+ between fights. Some welterweights are sitting right around the 200lb mark as well.

Then there are fighters like Rumble whose natural weight class is Super heavyweight but manage - through a strict diet, retarded amounts of dehydrating, and prayers to the god of size of over skill (Hong Man Choi) - fight at a much lower weight class than they should.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Obviously it'll be Kongo. He can be new Goldust, he is already performing his finisher in ufc 1-3 times a fight, yet in WWE he would actually get paid for it! ^^


I stopped, then went back. I get it now


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It won't be Rampage, it's just too obvious. The article states "It’s not someone who would be high on anyone’s list of stars you’d ever expect to do it", so I'd be very surprised if it's Rampage. I'm looking forward to hearing who it is, if we do ever get to hear that is.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gabriel Gonzaga!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tito I reckon. He already has the shiit talking down.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

fun game this, but somebody you wouldnt expect, not a superstar, somebody in the middle of the card probably, maybe the diaz' or a brandon vera.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

The guy who said Kongo and used the goldust gif is a genius.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

nate quarry


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Someone else said Chuck? That's actually really intriguing. I'd never see him in the WWE, so that'd be crazy. I mean there's no way he can fight for real now AND he's a massive celebrity so I wouldn't be all that surprised, it might be a smart move for him.

Frank Mir would be my other guess for "Guy least likely to go into WWE." I mean as much trash talking as he did to Lesnar about it...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Tito I reckon. He already has the shiit talking down.


Ah but Tito already did some wrasslin. Has to be someone who hasn't done it before.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

tito and chuck wouldnt be able to be WWE wrestlers nowadays unless they get the undertaker treatment...wrestling has way too many injuries and unless tito wants to never walk again before 40 and chuck simply die before 50 i dont think its them

plus its some1 thats not really a huge star so that also disqualifies them

has to be some1 in the middle...i just have no idea who...:confused03:...cant imagine anyone but rampage or sonnen wanting to be in WWE...or king mo but then its not UFC so


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Chael is starting to seem a little more likely. 

Hmmm. What about Diego? Too small maybe.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I hear it's Brendan Vera he'll dominate two divisions..... Women and midgets.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Tyson Griffin?

He looks like someone who might enjoy the option of hitting someone with a chair when he doesn't agree with the referees' decision. 

Quinton Jackson could be another prime candidate considering MMA is just a 'job' to him, now? He also seems to like the interviews and social aspects of MMA moreso than the training and 'developing as a fighter' aspects..?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can Sonnen do pro wrestling during his suspension? I'm sure his contract doesn't allow it.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Vera would be a good guess, I'd say.

Ryan Bader is another guess, but that really makes no sense.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Vera would be a good guess, I'd say.
> 
> *Ryan Bader is another guess, but that really makes no sense.*


I'm about 100% it's not Ryan Bader or any of those Arizona Lions Den guys you don't start your own training camp be the biggest fish and then leave for the WWE.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Chuck is a possibility!

I still say Tito and Rampage are possibilities as well.

Chael could do it if he wanted to, but I don't think he would want to.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going with Dana White as the new GM of RAW.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

> I'm about 100% it's not Ryan Bader or any of those Arizona Lions Den guys you don't start your own training camp be the biggest fish and then leave for the WWE.


Yeah, as I say, it makes no sense for the reasons you state, Bader has the size, look, background etc is all.If the clues are anything to go by, then I would say it isn't

Tito
Chuck
Randy

and it can't be anyone lower down than LHweight, because guys that small need to be extremely technical in wrestling and/or capable of doing aerial shit.

Sonnen could be an exception though.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Somebody unexpected....Matt Hughes! Maybe Thiago Alves!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

My pick is Kenny Florian

seriously though... I think tito is a possibility. I see him fitting in.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Cro Cop.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

fullcontact said:


> Chuck is a possibility!
> 
> I still say Tito and Rampage are possibilities as well.
> 
> Chael could do it if he wanted to, but I don't think he would want to.


Chael went to the WCW training camp thing before he got into MMA. So he had a interest. But it was said that the guy had nothing to do with pro wrestler before But maybe Meltzer didn't know about that since it was just a few days.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Cro Cop went over I don't think he would be like Shamrock in any way. I think they would work it out so that he would be at least the champion once. Can you imagine him fighting with Nexus?:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its Mike Goldberg that or Joe Rogan. Seriously last time Mike Goldberg's contract was up the WWE tried fairly hard to sign him and that was years ago so his contract would probably be up again. Doesn't say its a fighter.

EDIT: Its definately Goldie, I just checked old wrestling sites and it was October 2005 when the WWE tried signing him. 5 years later this rumor comes up? He walked away from a 7 figure contract offer and it may be more tempting now.

From OCT 2005
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/article/major-news-mike-goldberg-re-signs-with-ufc-51490



> Mike Goldberg was going to go to WWE, had a deal worked out, but at the last minute didn't feel right about it. Now the UFC can exhale as Goldberg has signed a new deal with Zuffa.
> 
> Terms of the WWE deal were not officially released, but one spokesperson from the WWE told MMAWeekly late Sunday night that Goldberg was originally offered a three year deal that would have made Goldberg quote "a millionaire". Goldberg's last show with the UFC was supposed to be last Monday night on the Spike TV LIVE show, but the UFC at the last minute made a huge deal at the 11th hour to take Goldberg back from the WWE.
> 
> The other thing that made the deal especially sweet for the UFC Broadcaster was the fact that he could continue to work for Fox Sports Network, while working for the UFC. The WWE would have made him quit his sportscasting job. FSN has Goldberg as their host for College Football games from their Los Angeles studios each week, as well as ACC college basketball games for college hoops. Not to mention he fills in as the host of the Best Damn Sports Show Period. With the new UFC deal, not only is it a big pay raise, but it still allows him to be a sports broadcaster.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's not Goldie or Rogan, first of all we were told we would never guess and the Goldie situation was big news at the time. Second (and most importantly) the WWE will never ever bring in someone outside of wrestling again. They brought in Mike Adamle from American Gladiators and he did his job terribly for a few months before they moved him into a "character" role and then fired him. No person in their right mind would trust the WWE to honor their contract, their is no job security. 

BTW if anyone wants a laugh they should check out the other time the WWE brought in a non-wrestling person to do commentary former NFL great Art Donovan. This is a link to wrestlecrap.com a website that makes fun of pro-wrestling.

http://www.wrestlecrap.com/classic27.html


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Gonzaga. He fits the pro wrestler persona and he just got released so it makes perfect sense. Also pretty sure he has no wrestling background.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Its Mike Goldberg that or Joe Rogan. Seriously last time Mike Goldberg's contract was up the WWE tried fairly hard to sign him and that was years ago so his contract would probably be up again. Doesn't say its a fighter.
> 
> EDIT: Its definately Goldie, I just checked old wrestling sites and it was October 2005 when the WWE tried signing him. 5 years later this rumor comes up? He walked away from a 7 figure contract offer and it may be more tempting now.
> 
> ...


Probably the most logical answer so far.



John8204 said:


> It's not Goldie or Rogan, first of all we were told we would never guess and the Goldie situation was big news at the time. Second (and most importantly) the WWE will never ever bring in someone outside of wrestling again. They brought in Mike Adamle from American Gladiators and he did his job terribly for a few months before they moved him into a "character" role and then fired him. No person in their right mind would trust the WWE to honor their contract, their is no job security.
> 
> BTW if anyone wants a laugh they should check out the other time the WWE brought in a non-wrestling person to do commentary former NFL great Art Donovan. This is a link to wrestlecrap.com a website that makes fun of pro-wrestling.
> 
> http://www.wrestlecrap.com/classic27.html


I'm confused, why you think some American Gladiator is an indication of how Goldie would perform or be treated?

All Goldie would have to do is basically keep doing his job, only a little more scripted which would probably be easier for him.

And if he signs a contract it has to be honored unless there is a buyout or release clause, which i'm sure Goldie's manager would be on top of.

Anyways good point about it being someone we would never expect, I guess that is a good reason why it may not be Goldie.

Garsh, Scoob, mysteries iz fun!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Its Mike Goldberg that or Joe Rogan. Seriously last time Mike Goldberg's contract was up the WWE tried fairly hard to sign him and that was years ago so his contract would probably be up again. Doesn't say its a fighter.
> 
> EDIT: Its definately Goldie, I just checked old wrestling sites and it was October 2005 when the WWE tried signing him. 5 years later this rumor comes up? He walked away from a 7 figure contract offer and it may be more tempting now.
> 
> ...


I was thinking it was goldie to but I misread the op and thought it was a fighter. But now that I think about it I would be surprised if he did. UFC probably pays him a good amount now and unless the WWE offered him way more money (and why would they, he probably wouldn't bring many fans as a commentator) why would he move from the real thing to the fake thing and probably have to travel a lot more.

Then again maybe he sent those feelers out so he could get another raise lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Probably the most logical answer so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because both times they brought in a guy outside of the wrestling world they didn't just fail they bombed.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Because both times they brought in a guy outside of the wrestling world they didn't just fail they bombed.


That may be true but Goldie is coming from an announcing background to do an announcing job. I don't see any reason to think he would not be able to do it.

Like you said "they brought in a guy outside of the wrestling world", well Goldie is a commentator coming to do a commentators job, not an American Gladiator seeking a change in "sports entertainment".

I just don't see how the two are related.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

uh oh maybe its even Bruce Buffer


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

During the stareoff






Tito makes these guys look small.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> There's a rumor going around that an MMA fighter will make the transition to the WWE in 2011, apparently this guy may be Matt Mitrione.


http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...-to-be-UFC-fighter-ready-to-jump-ship-to-WWE/


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...-to-be-UFC-fighter-ready-to-jump-ship-to-WWE/


Damn. I thought the guy had some potential. Gotta take care of his family though.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Godammit. Was actually thinking earlier today that it could be Mitrione. He's the right size, has an interesting persona and seems like he'd be good with the promo aspect.

Really hope this isn't true though, Mitrione is a favourite of mine just now.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Meathead??? He's doing really well in ufc and became popular after being hated in TUF.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Why on earth would Georges St. Pierre even consider a move to the WWE? It says no Pro Wrestling experience, not no College wrestling experience. It's clearly not him, it just wouldn't work. GSP doesn't have the type of character that'd work in the WWE. My money'd be on someone like Koscheck. It's not Tito, as he has already done some stuff with TNA, so that rules him out. Could be Chael Sonnen I guess, he'd be awesome in Pro Wrestling, just for his Mic ability.


Chael Sonnen seems a good guess...
He´s a clown and do steroids, he´s perfect for the job!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like Mitrione knows he cant cut it in the UFC. You really cant blame him though at least this way he might get a shot at a belt and some real cash even if everything is fake the money's not lol.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i doubt he will actually go...he would be terrible in WWE, i really dont see him becmoing a big champ

maybe he just wants to get his name out there to come back to the UFC, be the next brock:confused02:....he has great potential in MMA why leave now?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Rob Emerson, FTW.


----------



## Tenacious Cole (Aug 6, 2010)

Major UFC name- could be a past fighter, or eprsona for that matter matter.

Gonzaga - said he 'wanted to have fun in life' not sure about his english tho.

current:

Mir - feels he's underpaid anyway, and he got really badmouthed after his last fight by DW. he could jump into the heel role pretty quick, and would probably earn more.

Carwin - hmmm family and job likely rule that out.

Lesnar- no.
Velasequez - not likely
Mittrione - maybe

the guy that got choked out onTUF and lost to Lashley after; ugh forgot the name, but he had some good fights with Mir in the UFC; migth be consiodered a "UFC name" especially since hints like this are always vague

LHW:

Griffin - maybe
Jackson - too obvious, but that would work best
Evans - hmmm probably not
Ortiz - good fit, but then he can really kiss his back good-bye.

Announcers - yeah either one would fit


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Its Roy Nelson



> - As noted last week, a current UFC fighter's representatives recently sent feelers to WWE about joining the company.
> 
> That fighter is former International Fight League Heavyweight Champion and winner of "The Ultimate Fighter: Heavyweights" Roy Nelson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Its Roy Nelson





> Nelson, despite being with UFC, has reportedly signed a deal with* Roy Nelson Jr.'s* Squared Circle Promotions



LMAO, they need an editor


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is Squared Circles Promotions?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Roy Nelson doesn't really have the atleticism to be a Pro Wrestler.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What is Squared Circles Promotions?


roy jones jr. promotions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Does he honestly think he can go into boxing?:confused02:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Roy Nelson doesn't really have the atleticism to be a Pro Wrestler.


He doesn't really have the athleticism to be a MMA fighter either; but no one told him so he's rockin' it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fieos said:


> He doesn't really have the athleticism to be a MMA fighter either; but no one told him so he's rockin' it.


Yeah but he can still take guys down and punch them hard.

In the WWE, your success is basically dominated by

A: How ripped and buff you look.

B: How good of a wrestler you are and ability to hit spots.


Even Lesnar and Lashley used to do top rope splashes and flips and whatnot...Nelson can really only do a bunch of slam moves. He's also pretty charismatic but yeah...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah but he can still take guys down and punch them hard.
> 
> In the WWE, your success is basically dominated by
> 
> ...


I understand where you are comming from but I have to say more importantly in the wwe is personality. Someone can make up for their lack of athleticism with personality and Roy has plenty of personality.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So what kind've personality would he take on in the WWE?:confused02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So what kind've personality would he take on in the WWE?:confused02:


Modern day Cactus Jack??


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, that would never fly. I was thinking that if he does do WWE he goes in as a *******. Afterall his nickname is "Big Country"!:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wait, is it Roy Nelson then?


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So what kind've personality would he take on in the WWE?:confused02:


The UnderBurger!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So what is an Underburger supposed to be?:thumb02:


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

If the rumour is true I suspect it is a veteran fighter near the end of their mma career who doesn't see another title shot as a possibility.

Matt Hughes or Sean Sherk perhaps.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only guy that either of those guys could face would be Ray Mysterio. Otherwise they would be like Ray Mysterio who can't get anywhere fast. Unless they both go for knockouts in everymatch!:thumbsdown:


----------

